# Floppy discs



## Greenslade (Apr 6, 2022)

I have just got a Floppy disc USB player, where can i find games that will be small enough to fit on  a floppy Disc?


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 6, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> I have just got a Floppy disc USB player, where can i find games that will fit on a floppy Disc?


I would probably start here...








						My Abandonware FAQ
					

Questions and anwsers about my abandonware: what is abandonware, do I have to register, when do we post new games on the site




					www.myabandonware.com
				




there's also abandonia, but that place is full of popups and misdirects, so travel at your OWN risk...


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 6, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> I would probably start here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very for your advice i will do,  It is just a novelty for me, as i have never used one before. My number one Retro yutuber 







. 







. cool. 
I see you can play a lot of the games you can get on Floppy discs ,on the browser with MY ABANDONWARE.


----------



## hat (Apr 7, 2022)

NES/SNES ROMs come to mind...


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 7, 2022)

Zork









						Zork - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I think its all public and you can get the source


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 7, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> I have just got a Floppy disc USB player, where can i find games that will be small enough to fit on  a floppy Disc?


Just search downloadable games for floppy disks


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 7, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Zork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahaa there's a flash from the past


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Apr 7, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> hahahaa there's a flash from the past



It is pitch black. You are likely to be eaten by a grue.


----------



## 80251 (Apr 7, 2022)

Is it still possible to boot off floppies? I seem to remember some ancient DOS-CGA games required booting off a floppy.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 7, 2022)

I have a few from back when they gave floppy disks as demos
And I also have DOS boot disks for 6.22


----------



## AsRock (Apr 8, 2022)

Jetster said:


> I have a few from back when they gave floppy disks as demos
> And I also have DOS boot disks for 6.22




Ooh good times, one of the main reasons to buy a magazine .


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 8, 2022)

80251 said:


> Is it still possible to boot off floppies? I seem to remember some ancient DOS-CGA games required booting off a floppy.


W11 still supports them. Only if the bios allows I'd say.


----------



## Icon Charlie (Apr 8, 2022)

Do you know what is Ironic?  A piece of 25+ year old equipment that can be still used today.  The definition of what is obsolete is really subjective.  I have my HP G85 printer as backup.  22+ years and it still works.


----------



## caroline! (Apr 8, 2022)

I got some from here








						Retro Dos (Floppy Disk) Games Collection : Muhammad Yusuf Mujahid : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive
					

This Collection is based on the Dos games which i collected since 1991-1994. They don't run smoothly on Windows OS, therefore they are made run able with...



					archive.org
				




No ads, viruses or crapware downloaded. A warning though: ALL of the games include a copy of DOSbox so their size is larger than usual, other games like DOOM don't fit on a single diskette.

Here's software as well


			Floppy Disks of Software : Free Software : Free Download, Borrow and Streaming : Internet Archive
		


There are other sites like my abandonware but they're not that good, and if you're looking for some very specific game or software you might have better luck using search engines or P2P networks.

I've been playing around with a full height 5.25" drive that I managed to repair and still have to check all of the diskettes that came for free with it, got it from an office building that was throwing away old stuff.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 10, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Zork
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks boring just text.



caroline! said:


> I got some from here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will check them out thanks,  The My Abandonware.looks the bestSounds cool, getting that drive with all those Disks from an office building that was throwing away old stuff. I will go for that one Retro Dos (Floppy Disk) Games Collection


----------



## Frick (Apr 10, 2022)

To my recollection a 1.44MB floppy held NESticle + a bunch of NES roms.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 10, 2022)

Icon Charlie said:


> Do you know what is Ironic?  A piece of 25+ year old equipment that can be still used today.  The definition of what is obsolete is really subjective.  I have my HP G85 printer as backup.  22+ years and it still works.


It is yes. And a printer that is still working after 22 yearsI bet it is hard to get ink for it.



Frick said:


> To my recollection a 1.44MB floppy held NESticle + a bunch of NES roms.


Thats something else for me to check out ,thanks.


----------



## BSim500 (Apr 10, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> It looks boring just text.


Text adventures like Zork and Colossal Cave Adventure were exactly what very early DOS games consisted of though (remember mainstream floppy discs typically peaked at 1.44MB 3.5". Actual floppy capacities varied down to the era of 170kb 5.25" for early PC's). Disc-based DOS games really fit into 3 categories though:-

*1.* Will fit uncompressed on to a floppy, ie, game was less than 1.4MB and could be run directly off a 3.5" floppy disc (possibly with extra space to save game or a prompt to use a "data disc" to save the save game onto).

*2.* Install-only, ie, you used a floppy (or multiple floppies) to install a game but you couldn't run it directly off the disc because the files were stored compressed and installed usually via starting an "install.bat" that called a utility like pkzip. Doom (1993) came on 4x floppies IIRC.

*3.* "Not a chance in hell", ie, later "FMV" / "multimedia" DOS games that came on CD-ROM like The 7th Guest, etc, could be several hundred MB (ie, 1x 650MB CD-ROM = 451x floppies...)

Anyway some of my favourites were : Arctic Adventures, Bio Menace, Crystal Caves, Secret Agent, Prince of Persia (1989), Elite Plus / Frontier Elite 2 (the predecessors to Elite Dangerous), Lemmings 1-2, Cyber Empires, Cannon Fodder, Doom 1-2, many adventure games like Loom, etc. But even then a lot had to be cut out to squeeze some onto a floppy, eg, Sam & Max Hit The Road CD-ROM was "talkie", floppy was text only.


----------



## caroline! (Apr 10, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> It is yes. And a printer that is still working after 22 yearsI bet it is hard to get ink for it.
> 
> 
> Thats something else for me to check out ,thanks.


Depends on the printer. I can still get ribbons for my FX-85 and it works on Windows 10 -given you have a parallel port available- after what, 35 years? now that's backwards compatibility.

The design was so good Epson decided even new printers will use the same ribbon cartridges, 8750 black. No wi-fi, no smart features, just print


----------



## TheEndIsNear (Apr 10, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> Thanks very for your advice i will do,  It is just a novelty for me, as i have never used one before. My number one Retro yutuber
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You never used a floppy.  I feel so old.  We still use 8 inch floppys to load the honeywell computers


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 10, 2022)

BSim500 said:


> Text adventures like Zork and Colossal Cave Adventure were exactly what very early DOS games consisted of though (remember mainstream floppy discs typically peaked at 1.44MB 3.5". Actual floppy capacities varied down to the era of 170kb 5.25" for early PC's). Disc-based DOS games really fit into 3 categories though:-
> 
> *1.* Will fit uncompressed on to a floppy, ie, game was less than 1.4MB and could be run directly off a 3.5" floppy disc (possibly with extra space to save game or a prompt to use a "data disc" to save the save game onto).
> 
> ...


Thanks for all that info.So i have to look at games less that are less than 1.4mb to run them  directly off the Floppy Disc.


----------



## caroline! (Apr 10, 2022)

TheEndIsNear said:


> We still use 8 inch floppys to load the honeywell computers


I hope a two-week long course and flipping 18 switches in a particular order isn't required for that.



Greenslade said:


> Thanks for all that info.So i have to look at games less that are less than 1.4mb to run them  directly off the Floppy Disc.


Back to the future 3.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 10, 2022)

AsRock said:


> Ooh good times, one of the main reasons to buy a magazine .


Cool.


----------



## TheEndIsNear (Apr 11, 2022)

caroline! said:


> I hope a two-week long course and flipping 18 switches in a particular order isn't required for that.
> 
> 
> Back to the future 3.


The 4400 had switches and buttons on it.  I still can remember how to boot it.  They just replaced that machine 5 years ago.  At a nuclear plant.  The oldest one left running in the U.S.  A hunk of junk I like to call it.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 11, 2022)

I just saw this video from one of the top Retro you-tubers on floppy Disc s








  Very interesting video as are all his videos.It is interesting to note that newer discs from 2000 on are not so good and unreliable even top makes like Sony according *8- bit guy* ,that,s bad news for me.


----------



## BSim500 (Apr 11, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> Very interesting video as are all his videos.It is interesting to note that newer discs from 2000 on are not so good and unreliable even top makes like Sony according *8- bit guy* ,that,s bad news for me.


Have a like just for watching 8-bit guy.  Yes, there are storage quirks like that. Eg, some dye-based DVD-R's were worse for "bit-rot" than early CD-R's. Likewise, newer 2022-era TLC / QLC flash storage can have significantly worse unpowered data retention than 10 year old MLC +40nm flash drives vs charge leak.

If all else fails, you could of course join the US Navy whose Aircraft Carrier Food Service Management software still runs on MS-DOS and floppy discs. No, really...


----------



## caroline! (Apr 11, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> I just saw this video from one of the top Retro you-tubers on floppy Disc s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quality is indeed different but they do work the same as the older designs. I have a bunch of 3.5" Verbatim diskettes Man. Date 2009 and the only differences with the older ones is that the plastic is clearly cheaper and the shutter isn't metal anymore.

Still got 3 50-pack of them brand new sealed, who knows, maybe they'll be worth a lot in some decades.
My 5.25" though, look like they've have been (ab)used since the 80's, label over label over label.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 11, 2022)

BSim500 said:


> If all else fails, you could of course join the US Navy whose Aircraft Carrier Food Service Management software still runs on MS-DOS and floppy discs. No, really...


I mean, the computers that control our ICBM fleet still run off floppies.  8 inch ones IIRC.  Sourcing them is becoming hard.

EDIT:  oops, seems they fixed that in 2019...  still runs on an IBM Series/1 though...









						Update Complete: U.S. Nuclear Weapons No Longer Need Floppy Disks (Published 2019)
					

The Defense Department has transitioned away from a 1970s-era nuclear command and control system that relied on eight-inch floppy disks. The “modernizing” effort was quietly completed in June.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Also, just FYI, old floppies recorded in the 80s/early 90s are coming up against their magnetic storage retention limit.  I have a set of old OS/2 boot floppies that are now completely blank...


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 11, 2022)

Mr Retro himself ,he must have been born Retro ,as he said in one of his videos he was born  in 1986  ?I found out in one of his videos ,where people send stuff to him his name is Clint is  *LGR* here he is on Floppy
Discs one of his favertate subjects.


----------



## BSim500 (Apr 11, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> Mr Retro himself ,he must have been born Retro ,as he said in one of his videos he was born  in 1986  ?I found out in one of his videos ,where people send stuff to him his name is Clint is  *LGR* here he is on Floppy
> Discs.


LGR too? I must say you have a great taste in Youtube channels.  I've found quite a few of his _"yet another unboxing roundup of all the stuff you keep sending me..."_ hauls amusing.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 13, 2022)

BSim500 said:


> LGR too? I must say you have a great taste in Youtube channels.  I've found quite a few of his _"yet another unboxing roundup of all the stuff you keep sending me..."_ hauls amusing.


I wish there were places like Goodwill in UK.  Those blue bins full of crap from all the over stores he even saw a tape recorder with poo on itAnd shredded paper still in the bin it was shredded in.He uses a golf club to look threw them ,if i was him i would wear latex gloves.It is about time he did some more Thrifting.Heres his first one ,lets go Thrifting


----------



## Watermelon5 (Apr 13, 2022)

Lot of flash game .SWF will fit on them as well as actual 80s/90s games



Greenslade said:


> I wish there were places like Goodwill in UK.  Those blue bins full of crap from all the over stores he even saw a tape recorder with poo on itAnd shredded paper still in the bin it was shredded in.He uses a golf club to look threw them ,if i was him i would wear latex gloves.It is about time he did some more Thrifting.Heres his first one ,lets go Thrifting


I’ve gone to a few goodwills in my area and never found anything good sadly. Best find was an 80s clock radio that I had to replace the speaker on since it was totally ruined. Too bad they don’t accept donations of CRTs or i’d come a lot more often.



R-T-B said:


> I mean, the computers that control our ICBM fleet still run off floppies.  8 inch ones IIRC.  Sourcing them is becoming hard.
> 
> EDIT:  oops, seems they fixed that in 2019...  still runs on an IBM Series/1 though...
> 
> ...


Yeah my windows 98 boot disk magically erased itself one day. Few months ago it worked now it’s blank…


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 14, 2022)

Watermelon5 said:


> Lot of flash game .SWF will fit on them as well as actual 80s/90s games
> 
> 
> I’ve gone to a few goodwills in my area and never found anything good sadly. Best find was an 80s clock radio that I had to replace the speaker on since it was totally ruined. Too bad they don’t accept donations of CRTs or i’d come a lot more often.
> ...


I remember Clint saying they don’t accept donations of CRTs any more.But in a latter episode after  he said that he saw some CRT,s in there. What does the LG  stand for in LGR  we know  the R is for Retro.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 14, 2022)

Oh, it's "discs". Sorry I misread it as something else.


----------



## skizzo (Apr 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Oh, it's "discs". Sorry I misread it as something else.


floppy 8===D ?


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 14, 2022)

skizzo said:


> floppy 8===D ?


Thing is 3,5" ones weren't really floppy. 5,25" ones were the ones that were floppy AF. Still have some of the Atari 65XE 5,25" floppies with games stashed in the basement. We used drive exactly like this one:




To run games. Sure beats using cassette tapes. Last time I used it the flippy thing was no longer functioning correctly.


----------



## skizzo (Apr 14, 2022)

lol right I'm old enough to remember when they were actually floppy too, before the form factor shrunk to 3.5". I don't remember ever having to use cassettes though. That is before my time. Funny though, first time I saw them in use was one of my first "real" jobs. Some old paper manufacturing equipment was still using them and it was sold off around 2003....I would hope the group who bought it updated things to more modern systems lol


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 14, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Thing is 3,5" ones weren't really floppy. 5,25" ones were the ones that were floppy AF. Still have some of the Atari 65XE 5,25" floppies with games stashed in the basement. We used drive exactly like this one:
> View attachment 243577
> To run games. Sure beats using cassette tapes. Last time I used it the floppy thing was no longer functioning correctly.


Yes you are right there the 3.5 are in a plastic case.Is it worth my buying these   20 X used Various 3.5" Floppy Discs i sent a message to the seller this is my message to them *Hi do they have any games on them? I suppose if i were to buy them a lot of them want work.i understand Floppy Discs are not reliable.His reply *Hi yes some do have games on them but they are picked at random. I haven't had any one complain as yet about them not working.. but like you said they are a bit hit and miss.
Is it worth  taking a chance hoping there are some games on them  £7,20 He has sold six lots of them with no problems from the buyers.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 14, 2022)

hat said:


> NES/SNES ROMs come to mind...


NES, TG16/PCE, GB/GBC, GameGear and Master System games yes. But many SNES and 16bit Sega games are too big for a floppy.


----------



## Chomiq (Apr 14, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> Yes you are right there the 3.5 are in a plastic case.Is it worth my buying these   20 X used Various 3.5" Floppy Discs i sent a message to the seller this is my message to them *Hi do they have any games on them? I suppose if i were to buy them a lot of them want work.i understand Floppy Discs are not reliable.His reply *Hi yes some do have games on them but they are picked at random. I haven't had any one complain as yet about them not working.. but like you said they are a bit hit and miss.
> Is it worth  taking a chance hoping there are some games on them  £7,20 He has sold six lots of them with no problems from the buyers.


People probably buy them just to erase and use for something else. Foiled packs of Verbatims go for as low as £10. I had enough of CRC errors in my lifetime to never go back to using them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 14, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> It is about time he did some more Thrifting.


This! Really wish he would now that shops have opened back up!


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> NES, TG16/PCE, GB/GBC, GameGear and Master System games yes. But many SNES and 16bit Sega games are too big for a floppy.


Thanks for that Lex i will give them a try. 



Chomiq said:


> People probably buy them just to erase and use for something else. Foiled packs of Verbatims go for as low as £10. I had enough of CRC errors in my lifetime to never go back to using them.


That does not sound goodAny way i have 40 new ones ,i just hope they are okIf  the i ones i showed  you here were a fiver i would take a chance with them.



lexluthermiester said:


> This! Really wish he would now that shops have opened back up!


I don,t know why others on you tube are. not doing it.  There are woman doing it ,but not for Retro gaming stuff and the like.


----------



## Icon Charlie (Apr 14, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> It is yes. And a printer that is still working after 22 yearsI bet it is hard to get ink for it.
> 
> 
> Thats something else for me to check out ,thanks.


Actually I can go to any office max and get my ink.  The HP models for many years used the same  type of ink cartridge.  Also I can get them refilled  or refill them myself.  The G85 is a very durable printer. Lube the gears when it needs to be done and it just runs. 

My current printer is a Xerox colorqube 8580 color printer which I swear by.  This handy little thing helps me with my prepress production work.  I'm a traditional game designer and that is an lost art to be honest.  That printer uses a wax based ink that is melted on to the page.  The colors are incredible and the cost per page is very low compared to normal ink jet printers. 

However as state before I have a back up computer with Win 2000 which has my publishing software/games on it.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 15, 2022)

Icon Charlie said:


> Actually I can go to any office max and get my ink.  The HP models for many years used the same  type of ink cartridge.  Also I can get them refilled  or refill them myself.  The G85 is a very durable printer. Lube the gears when it needs to be done and it just runs.
> 
> My current printer is a Xerox colorqube 8580 color printer which I swear by.  This handy little thing helps me with my prepress production work.  I'm a traditional game designer and that is an lost art to be honest.  That printer uses a wax based ink that is melted on to the page.  The colors are incredible and the cost per page is very low compared to normal ink jet printers.
> 
> However as state before I have a back up computer with Win 2000 which has my publishing software/games on it.


Thats a bit different to Epson were every new modal uses different ink  I have had a HP printer for some years now,I get the Remanufactured ones the normal ones are far to Expensive.I did try to refill the Epson ones it is a messy job i got more outside the cartridge then inside it.i want be doing that again.I do a lot less printing than i used to do.Inks are way over priced.


----------



## caroline! (Apr 15, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> Thats a bit different to Epson were every new modal uses different ink  I have had a HP printer for some years now,I get the Remanufactured ones the normal ones are far to Expensive.I did try to refill the Epson ones it is a messy job i got more outside the cartridge then inside it.i want be doing that again.I do a lot less printing than i used to do.Inks are way over priced.


Well, yes, but actually no. Home printers (inkjet AND laser) are a scam, any brand you want, they're made to lure you into a DRM nightmare no matter the brand, the machine costs like $60 but then you have to spend $300 in ink and even if you print just black text the colour ink will deplete, why? because f.... the user that's why. When you buy ink cartridges you're only paying 20% of the price for the ink itself, the rest goes into brand, DRM (mainly) and packaging.

Epson and HP have great printers, but they're business models, like my FX-85 or your HP whatever the model is and you can still get both official and alternative ink after decades. I have a laser monochrome Brother as well and it's a superb machine with all the features I need.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 15, 2022)

caroline! said:


> Well, yes, but actually no. Home printers (inkjet AND laser) are a scam, any brand you want, they're made to lure you into a DRM nightmare no matter the brand, the machine costs like $60 but then you have to spend $300 in ink and even if you print just black text the colour ink will deplete, why? because f.... the user that's why. When you buy ink cartridges you're only paying 20% of the price for the ink itself, the rest goes into brand, DRM (mainly) and packaging.
> 
> Epson and HP have great printers, but they're business models, like my FX-85 or your HP whatever the model is and you can still get both official and alternative ink after decades. I have a laser monochrome Brother as well and it's a superb machine with all the features I need.


Yes i realise that ,they sell you a printer with start up inks for very little ink in to get you started.Then charge an arm and leg for there inks.Funny enough i see i am running out of ink.i looked on eBay  and saw some very cheap Remanufactured ones i read the reviews the seller had saying they had only printed about 20 pages  and it was saying the ink is low.You get what you pay for  they were to cheap.
I will pay more and get them from Amazon based on reviews .The ones i have picked are 8 pounds dearer  than the ones on eBay.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 16, 2022)

Ok guys, not that there's much discussion to be had about Floppy discs, but we are WAY off topic here. Stick to the OT, or make your own thread. thanks!!


----------



## cornemuse (Apr 16, 2022)

I remember "Cosmo's Cosmic Adventures", 3 parts, on three 3½" 'floppys".  Still have it around, somewheres.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 17, 2022)

cornemuse said:


> I remember "Cosmo's Cosmic Adventures", 3 parts, on three 3½" 'floppys".  Still have it around, somewheres.


I will give that a try.Nice tune


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Apr 18, 2022)

caroline! said:


> Well, yes, but actually no. Home printers (inkjet AND laser) are a scam, any brand you want, they're made to lure you into a DRM nightmare no matter the brand, the machine costs like $60 but then you have to spend $300 in ink and even if you print just black text the colour ink will deplete, why? because f.... the user that's why. When you buy ink cartridges you're only paying 20% of the price for the ink itself, the rest goes into brand, DRM (mainly) and packaging.
> 
> Epson and HP have great printers, but they're business models, like my FX-85 or your HP whatever the model is and you can still get both official and alternative ink after decades. I have a laser monochrome Brother as well and it's a superb machine with all the features I need.


Laser printers use toner, not ink, and they dont "dry out" on home models. There's no magic there. 

Speaking of business printers, HP's newest lineup requires the use of the HP app with an account in order to print. It will print once on just the bare driver, just to let you know it works and is DRM'd to hell. Business class doesnt mean what it used to.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 18, 2022)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> Laser printers use toner, not ink, and they dont "dry out" on home models. There's no magic there.
> 
> Speaking of business printers, HP's newest lineup requires the use of the HP app with an account in order to print. It will print once on just the bare driver, just to let you know it works and is DRM'd to hell. Business class doesnt mean what it used to.


I love my Lazer printer. (Brother HL-L2380) I paid $190 on sale, and it scans. Has never failed. Just Black and White but I'll never buy another inkjet. 3 years and I've only used one cartage.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 18, 2022)

The new one i bought the disc would not go in ,see the Photos
I sent a message  to a seller on eBay  and told him all this and asked him to show a photo of one in the drive.This is his reply
*I Regret that I have got rid of all my old floppy discs so not able to help on that score however if you want to risk purchasing the disk drive I will accept it back from you if you are not happy with it*
It is a very old Sony from 2005?He does say it is working but not used much.It is 11 pounds  including shipping .I told a seller on eBay about all this  and asked him if he would show me a photo of a disc in the drive.I have decided not to go for the Sony.I have just seen this  https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/632717757749604/?ref=search&referral_code=marketplace_search&referral_story_type=post&tracking=browse_serp:adc8467e-d7b1-4bae-aaac-cf3fc1fccea2. Perfect working order. Includes protective case/stand. Connects,via USB. Model PCGA-UFD5.And it is only £5?  They might have some floppy discs.  At least i can see if the floppy disc will fit inThere the other side of London.I got back to them they just gave there street name and there postcode? They got back to me i arranged to pick it up tomorrow, fingers crossed the disc will fit in the drive.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 20, 2022)

Found something...



THERE's your problem.. If you haven't shipped it back yet, reach in with a set of needle nose pliers and pull whatever that is out of the drive. Should be ok after that.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Found something...
> View attachment 244276
> THERE's your problem.. If you haven't shipped it back yet, reach in with a set of needle nose pliers and pull whatever that is out of the drive. Should be ok after that.


I thought that was the problem ,glad there was a problem with the drive,now i have the £5 one. It should have been checked before it was sent out it was a open probbrtly someone had sent it back because of that.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Found something...
> View attachment 244276
> THERE's your problem.. If you haven't shipped it back yet, reach in with a set of needle nose pliers and pull whatever that is out of the drive. Should be ok after that.


Reminds me of when kids would put a peanut butter sandwich in the VCR


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 21, 2022)

Jetster said:


> Reminds me of when kids would put a peanut butter sandwich in the VCR


My little sister did that once and I had to fix it...


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> My little sister did that once and I had to fix it...


I just orderd an extension cabal for it ,i can see why they say it is for a laptop with that very short cabal.
The cabal i have  ordered was the was the cheapest one on eBay 1.45  for 1m.


----------



## The red spirit (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## chrcoluk (Apr 21, 2022)

The alternatives at the time were tape, floppy discs ruled. 

Playing 8+ disc games with 2+ external drives to minimise disc swapping was elite.


----------



## caroline! (Apr 21, 2022)

Jetster said:


> Reminds me of when kids would put a peanut butter sandwich in the VCR





lexluthermiester said:


> My little sister did that once and I had to fix it...


Reminds me of a guy who asked me to check on his drive because it wasn't opening anymore. Tried the buttons and the manual override and nope the tray wasn't moving, I opened up the unit and there was a Bosch angle grinder disc inside.

I questioned my faith in humanity that day ngl


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 21, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> I just ordered an extension *cable* for it ,i can see why they say it is for a laptop with that very short cable.
> The cable i have  ordered was the was the cheapest one on eBay 1.45  for 1m.


I think you mean "cable". My drive cable is short as well, but I have my drive right next to my PC, so it's no big deal.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think you mean "cable". My drive cable is short as well, but I have my drive right next to my PC, so it's no big deal.


Yes cable ,this one is 6 inches and just sitting on top of the PC is to short to reach the USB socket.
I was using a box to put it on so it could reach the USB socket.  Not a very satisfactory sittuation.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 22, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> Yes cable ,this one is 6 inches and just sitting on top of the PC is to short to reach the USB socket.
> I was using a box to put it on so it could reach the USB socket.It want be a big deal for me when i get the extension cable.


I have been looking on eBay to see what games i can put on a diskette,i have a fair few on the list.


----------



## Greenslade (Apr 28, 2022)

I have downloaded a game from the Internet Archive.   and it has come up with this
*WinUAE Executable
*Amiga Rom File
*Amiga  Key
Where can I get them from?
The game is Assassins (cd4)?
I have not had much luck getting games on a floppy diskette, a lot of odd files
that need to be converted.


----------



## 80251 (May 20, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> I have just got a Floppy disc USB player, where can i find games that will be small enough to fit on  a floppy Disc?


1988.


----------



## Calenhad (May 20, 2022)

You can download many of the games available at the Internet Archive


----------



## simlife (May 21, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> I have just got a Floppy disc USB player, where can i find games that will be small enough to fit on  a floppy Disc?


a floppy is smaller then 10 meduim photos today , a 150 mart phone is 40x more powerful


----------



## R-T-B (May 21, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> I have downloaded a game from the Internet Archive.   and it has come up with this
> *WinUAE Executable
> *Amiga Rom File
> *Amiga  Key
> ...


I think thats not for PC.  Amiga was a whole different computer arcitechture not unlike apple, it just did not do as well...


----------



## Greenslade (May 21, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I think thats not for PC.  Amiga was a whole different computer arcitechture not unlike apple, it just did not do as well...


Thanks very much for that.


----------

